# heating + lighting for blue tongue skink



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello, so as you may know, i am currently looking for a blue tongue skink. But it's been a while since i have had reptiles.

I am not familliar with the terms used, of how strong lights and matts are, so decriptions in non technical terms appreciated.

I'm not sure, what kind of lighting, or heating, and how strong they should be for a blue tongue.

Any products you have found particulary good? 

Also i will have to invest in a thermostat, and yet again, do not know much about them or how to 'work' them.
Any input on a good but cost effective thermostat would be great...

(P.S. It's not that i can't be bothered to research on my own, it's that i have researched and i have no understanding of these types of things :blush: )


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

bump!: victory:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Bump!:whip:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Hi, 


well i use a 60w spot light bulb, just like you use in your house. 

It needs to have a basking spot of around 90f-100. No more than 100f i think because its just too hot.

I use a digi thermomiter, you can get them for £3 of ebay. You put the probe end at the basking end and this helps keep tabs on it.

As for stats etc, they're pretty easy to follow insturctions when you buy them. You set the temp you want and these help to keep it at that : victory:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you soooo much lol  clears up quite a bit 

so just a standard spot light bulb, from b&q or something. 

does it matter what voltage? :>

thanks again!


----------



## mandarinire (Jul 31, 2009)

Dude,

Do a bit of research on Blue tongue skinks.

An ordinary bulb will not be correct for the skink. You need to get 
a heat lamp/basking light. And they need a UV lamp also.

Have a read of this website : Blue Tongue Skinks - Welcome to BlueTongueSkinks.NET !

Most information you need will be there. 

Also try checking the different forums both here and others.

You want to provide the best you can for this great reptile :2thumb:


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

an "ordinary" bulb can be used as a basking lamp, providing its 60 watt, it provides the perfect temp.
You do need UV also a 10 of 12% UV tube is good, usually about 3/4 of the length of your viv, which sould be a minimum of 4 foot, for an adult.
feel free to keep asking questions on here if you dont understand anything, thats how we all learn...afterall sometimes all of the info being thrown at you can become a little confusing.
feel free to pm if you want for any info, ive also got pics of my set up and i can explain what everything is and how its all set up...including thermostats.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> well i use a 60w spot light bulb, just like you use in your house.
> ...


Thats pretty much exactly what I would have said :2thumb: All these reptile hest/basking bulbs are exactly the same as normal spot bulbs but in nicer packaging with a less nice price. The spots I use are the ones from B&Q which are in a big yellow box and are pretty cheap. I use between 5.0 and 8.0 UV tubes too. 

To check your surface basking temps you can also get infra red temperarture guns. You basically point the thing at the surface where you want to measure temperature and press the button and it gives you a temp. Idiot proof. Type infra red temperature gun into ebay and some nice cheap ones come up, mine was a tenner. They're really handy to have.

Blue tongues are great, I love mine to bits, despite the fact he tries to eat my flipflops....

: victory:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

ok, so i bought some of the 60W bulbs at B&Q.

and planning on getting the bulb holder on ebay...

as for the uvb bulb, i will get a 10% one... but does anyone know where to get the fitting for it (e.g. the holder?) so i can plug it in?

i've looked around the local shops but no one seems to have them anymore :/


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

bump!:devil:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

bump!


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

bump...:gasp:


----------

